# ##### WRUW Citizen - August 2020 #####



## Kilovolt




----------



## thdeann

Big blue dial for a sunny day.


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73

Citizen bullhead


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Breitling got nothing on me


----------



## CitizenPromaster

I need to add...

PROFESSION: PLAYBOY ----- CAREER: STAY-AT-HOME SINGLE DAD


----------



## Westsideecodrive

Perfect weekend piece.


----------



## Gprog

My latest pick up. Unfortunately, the only correct thing in this photo is the date, the day and time were giving me trouble while setting it. I knew it would need work and hopefully it'll get the attention it needs soon.


----------



## Eric.S

Still the eco drive satellite wave titanium cc9015, my one and only citizen for now.


----------



## cghorr01

'You don't know the power of the dark side'









Sent from my LG V50


----------



## PKC




----------



## Westsideecodrive

Have a meeting today for work so I am suited up and feeling fancy!


----------



## sal4

Citizen AT2121-50L today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jvspin

Just found this thread while looking up an older Citizen model that someone posted in 2019. I've got a bunch of Citizen's that I rotate through so it's going to get tiring looking at my scrawny wrist  . The one I'm wearing today is titanium with an E310 movement and sapphire crystal (a minimum requirement for me as I really dislike scratches on the glass).


----------



## Gprog

Walter Wolf for me again. Even in the mess of a state it is in, I can't help but want to wear it.


----------



## pantagruel

3rd generation Skyhawk on a Eulit mesh bracelet.


----------



## jvspin

Citizen Campanola CTS57-0701


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Mitch100

Mitch


----------



## jvspin

CTQ57-0955


----------



## jvspin

One of the things I really like about Citizen is their use of hardened materials on so many of their watches, ie. sapphire crystals, titanium alloys, Duratect case treatment, etc.. It makes it much easier to find good deals on older watches that are still in great condition. Especially on the Japanese domestic market.

Here is a table I found from a 1993 Citizen catalog that shows the relative hardness of the various materials they used back then. Since that time they've made more improvements on some of their surface treatments.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## cary9719

My daily wear and wrist companion since 1/19. Model # CC3000-89L. I think this is probably the best looking of all the Satellite Wave GPS watches. Shame they discontinued this rendition.


----------



## Newnice

ZM-73 said:


> Great match of band to watch! Really puts it in a new perspective.
> 
> Citizen bullhead
> View attachment 15376528


----------



## ZM-73

Thank you.


----------



## jvspin

This is my first Citizen, *BL1251-52H*. Until this watch, I stuck with digital watches because I couldn't trust myself to manually change the date. Then I discovered Citizen makes this thing called a perpetual calendar in some of their three hand with date watches. Date changes automatically for months and leap year! Add eco-drive, independantly adjustable hours and some great power down features that keep the watch working even if left in a drawer for years and I was hooked.


----------



## cottontop

Received this CA0621-05L chronograph today. A beautiful watch at a great price. I sold off a bunch of watches about three years ago to help fund our move from Florida to Tennessee. I had around six or so Citizens and they were all sold in the process. I have gradually been replacing my collection and realized that I needed at least one Citizen in my collection, and this is it (though I will probably add a few more eventually.)
Joe


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Rojote




----------



## sal4

Citizen Calibre 2100 AV0050-54A today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jvspin

PMT56-2731, Vintage 2004. Hardened titanium case very hard to scratch.


----------



## JUSTACPA

Here's my latest Citizen a Promaster SST









Here's one with the LCD back light activated:









What I like about it:
1. 1/1000 sec chronograph--lots of lap timers and lap memory
2. Unique appearance and style--made to wear with denim
3. Push-button mode activator--no pulling out a crown
4. UTC time zones
5. LCD backlight only lights up the digits--easily seen in the dark
6. Negative display very legible
The negatives:
1. No radio control
2. LCD backlight not documented anywhere--discovered by random button pushing


----------



## freqmgr88




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## K42

Late night with the Nighthawk









Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Carry

jvspin said:


> Citizen Campanola CTS57-0701
> View attachment 15381093





jvspin said:


> Citizen Campanola CTS57-0701
> View attachment 15381093


Can i buy your watch?
my email : [email protected]
thanks


----------



## zorg292

K42 said:


> Late night with the Nighthawk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Here is the black version - Nighthawk BJ7019-62E


----------



## Dxnnis

My vintage 
Citizen promaster 5502 f50352


----------



## JohnM67

NY0100-50me:


----------



## Skinny Rogers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K42

BN0156 diver, for day time desk diving. 









Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Westsideecodrive

Just got this pretty boy yesterday and I'm not taking it off until September. I love it.


----------



## jvspin

Wearing blue today. PMT56-2732


----------



## cghorr01

Skyhawk Wednesday!









Sent from my LG V50


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cghorr01

philskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would love to see your collection. It has got to be impressive, to say the least! Even just your Citizens!

Sent from my LG V50


----------



## Nolander

I have been wearing this 24/7 for the last 8 months. It's on my wrist when biking, doing home projects, using a chipper/ shredder, showering, on vacation while swimming, boating, etc. I treat it no differently than if I was wearing a Gshock. It's holding up just fine. I find it so light and comfortable, and (to me) it seems to go with any clothing from shorts and a tshirt to nice clothes and a tie. I may not "need" another watch.


----------



## sal4

Citizen AT4008-51E today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jvspin

Nolander, I really like the Chronomaster line too. Super accurate, comfortable and no fuss. CTQ57-0954


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Tiribos

CC9010-66A

*







*


----------



## zorg292

Summer vibes with Aviator


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## jvspin

Getting dressy today. Very thin watch, 0330 HAQ movement. 18k bezel.


----------



## jkpa

Trying a new strap on the Octavia. Not sure if it's a home run?


----------



## sal4

Citizen Promaster BN0150-28E today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lildrgn

I put my Citizen on Scurfa rubber a few weeks ago and I cannot get it off! I have broken two springbar tools and it appears to be stuck. I really want to put it back on a cheap waffle strap that I have, but I'm gonna have to upgrade my tools first.


----------



## joshchen674

Really enjoying the affordability of this Citizen Promaster Diver


----------



## Snaggletooth

lildrgn said:


> I put my Citizen on Scurfa rubber a few weeks ago and I cannot get it off! I have broken two springbar tools and it appears to be stuck. I really want to put it back on a cheap waffle strap that I have, but I'm gonna have to upgrade my tools first.
> View attachment 15400919


Did you use the Scurfa springbars? They're shoulderless and designed for drilled lugs. Good luck.


----------



## jvspin

Ray Mears Promaster Tough, PMU56-2371, monobloc case, circa 2000. Very hard to scratch case.


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gprog




----------



## lildrgn

Snaggletooth said:


> Did you use the Scurfa springbars? They're shoulderless and designed for drilled lugs. Good luck.


Lol, I'm not sure if I did not I'm pretty sure I did. 

That explains a lot.

Here's my NY2300 for fun.


----------



## sal4

Citizen BN0150-28E again today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CCWR

I'm not alone!
I bought this one to be my knock around watch. I was going on my first ever jet ski ride with my son in law, wearing my Omega Seamaster. He said "You're sure you want to wear your favorite watch out there?" I said "Sure! It's rated to 300 meters--you can't hurt it!" Little did I know that his goal was to throw the old man off the jet ski, which he accomplished with great effect! I was in mid-air and all I could think was, "I hope the Seamaster doesn't fly off my wrist and go to the bottom of Lake Erie!" We both survived but I decided I needed a sport watch that, if the worst happened, wouldn't cost me an arm and a leg! Pity that I'm hesitant to wear my sport watch (Omega) while engaged in sport! 
But I LOVE my Citizen(s) and it's my GO-TO watch when I want to know what time it is!


----------



## jvspin

Citizen H106 radio controlled movement. Circa 2006 or so.
Only receives radio signals from Japan. Fortunately, someone made a cool phone app called JJYEmulator. Run the app, set the watch to receive and place it next to your phone speaker. Voila, in a few minutes the time and perpetual calendar is set.
The watch can be manually set too.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Nice Attesa you got there! You might like this thread: Citizen 'Atomic Time Keeping' Radiocontrolled...
You might be able to correct my assumptions about caliber H106.


----------



## Rocky555

Wanted this one for so long.


----------



## jhdscript

*EcoDrive Promaster Skyhawk* for this afternoon


----------



## sal4

Citizen Nighthawk today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jvspin

CitizenPromaster said:


> Nice Attesa you got there! You might like this thread: Citizen 'Atomic Time Keeping' Radiocontrolled...
> You might be able to correct my assumptions about caliber H106.


Read that thread. Great information, thanks for creating it. I can confirm that the H106 movement is in the H10x family and it only receives Japan signals. Setting instructions below.


https://www.watchuseek.com/attachments/citizencalibreh10x-ja-en-pdf.13496475/


----------



## CitizenPromaster

jvspin said:


> Read that thread. Great information, thanks for creating it. I can confirm that the H106 movement only receives Japan signals.


So that means H106 is not "_2007: World's first Eco-Drive Global Radio-Controlled watch that can receive Japan, the United States and Europe standard time radio waves marketed. _I have edited the overview of the calibers accordingly.


----------



## jvspin

Another day, another Citizen 🙂.
EBS74-1945 25th Anniversary. A690 HAQ, Perpetual Calendar, circa 2002.


----------



## freqmgr88




----------



## Rocky555




----------



## jvspin

Did I mention I have a bunch of Citizens  ? Maybe a little embarrassed as to the number. 😊
All bought second hand, just can't resist the quality/price.
CTQ57-0934 - circa 2009, I really like how the applied minute marker batons pop, depending on how the light hits them, on this era Chronomaster.








Lume shot


----------



## sal4

Back to the Citizen BN0150-28E today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TimeDilation

Signature Grand Classic Automatic 43mm


----------



## ZM-73

This one again...


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 425Ranger

Referb'd C023 from around 1989


----------



## dgaddis

I know I post this guy all the time, but it's my favorite. It's what I measure every other watch against.


----------



## jvspin

dgaddis said:


> I know I post this guy all the time, but it's my favorite. It's what I measure every other watch against.


Is that the PMD56-2952 with the H100 movement? If so, what are you using to sync it in the US?


----------



## dgaddis

jvspin said:


> Is that the PMD56-2952 with the H100 movement? If so, what are you using to sync it in the US?


It is indeed. I use the ClockWave app to sync it every couple months or so.


----------



## jvspin

Good to know, I'll have to check that app out.


----------



## jvspin

ATV53-2833


----------



## RossR

Anyone I know here?


----------



## jvspin

RossR said:


> Anyone I know here?


Maybe, who do you know?


----------



## jkpa




----------



## CndRkMt




----------



## jvspin

jkpa said:


> View attachment 15408474


Very nice! Really like the varying depth of the dial.


----------



## wysanz




----------



## muchacho_

Big Boi


----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## dgaddis

jvspin said:


> Good to know, I'll have to check that app out.


 FYI, on this watch there's a few ways to use the app.

1 - set the app time zone to the Japanese time zone.
2 - Let the app pick the time zone automatically

when you change time zones on the watch you hold the little recessed button down, and the second hand will spin around to a marker indicating your time zone.
If you do Option 1 above, 12:00 will be your home time zone.
If you do option 2, 12:00 is UTC (I think...) and you have to set adjust it forward or back to get your zone.


----------



## Tiribos

AV0020-55H


----------



## timetokill




----------



## sal4

Citizen AV0050-54A Calibre 2100 today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jkpa

Love that cal 2100. I have the older 0031.


----------



## jvspin

E510 HAQ Eco Drive, perpetual calendar. One of my favorite movements.


----------



## sal4

jkpa said:


> Love that cal 2100. I have the older 0031.


Thanks! It is one of my favs. The 0031 is a great watch as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simon1003




----------



## jkpa




----------



## jvspin

Titanium, Duratect, clasp has micro adjustments at the push of the buttons. E760 movement. Same functions as E510 but not HAQ, so 15s/mo vs 10s/yr accuracy.


----------



## Rocky555




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phubbard

Killer watches!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## spicynoodle




----------



## jhdscript

I have only one Citizen but i Love it. *Citizen Promaster Skyhawk* is awesome


----------



## Westsideecodrive

Golden Boy is out of thr stable today!!!


----------



## jvspin

CB3010-57L H128 Eco drive movement.
I like that it has a very clean dial for a model with world wide radio reception. It also has Duratect Titanium and the micro adjust clasp.


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jvspin

Another with titanium and E510 HAQ movement.


----------



## El Pescador

PMT56-2711. Bought this watch and haven't wanted to take it off since I received it in the mail last week.


----------



## jvspin

El Pescador said:


> PMT56-2711. Bought this watch and haven't wanted to take it off since I received it in the mail last week.


Very nice. I think the new models being released no longer have the perpetual calendars.


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## jvspin

double post


----------



## CitizenPromaster

@jvspin Did you get all of these JDM Citizens off of Yahoo Auctions?


----------



## jvspin

CitizenPromaster said:


> @jvspin Did you get all of these JDM Citizens off of Yahoo Auctions?


Yes, all from yahoo auctions in Japan. The more you buy, the cheaper the shipping per watch . Here's another. Original Ray Mears Promaster Tough. PMU56-2376. No perpetual calendar so very close to the remakes (Royal Marine Commando and Mont Bell).


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## spicynoodle




----------



## muchacho_

Ecozilla


----------



## Westsideecodrive

Blue Angel Thursday!!


----------



## jhdscript

I love the blue angel but for me it s *Skyhawk Promaster* time


----------



## philskywalker

Best of both worlds! Blue Angels Skyhawk lol.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JUSTACPA

BN0118-55E. This watch only needs a rotating bezel to be a diver's watch. Why did Citizen stop where they did?

Screw-down crown--check
300 M WR--check
All Titanium--check
Ratcheting band extension--check
Wears small but photos large (How do they do that?)


----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## Tiribos

AT8154-82L


----------



## timetokill




----------



## dgaddis




----------



## jvspin

This one is on the dressier side. EBS74-2021 Exceed 25th Anniversary LE (250 made). A690 HAQ perpetual calendar movement (battery), washi paper dial, diamonds on the indices and crown, 18k gold bezel and medallion on the clasp, circa 2002.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## CndRkMt




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## CitizenPromaster

Breitling still got nothing on me, even though I can't get both items in focus at the same time, but imagine this photoshopped together


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westsideecodrive

My 1 or 2 Citizen! My automatic Kermit!!! Titanium!


----------



## Rocky555




----------



## bearwithwatch

Citizen Nighthawk BJ7010-59E


----------



## El Pescador

PMX56-2811 such a well executed, simple watch.


----------



## Newnice

Mono-cased Citizen with a cool Eco-Drive etching on the back.


----------



## phubbard

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Same watch, different Sabre.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Miggyd87




----------



## Westsideecodrive

This beauty is thr perfect size and very light. Its a great piece.


----------



## Rocky555




----------



## spm17

Last day of August I'll have my Brycen keeping me company.



























-Shawn


----------



## jkpa




----------



## sal4

Citizen Nighthawk today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## El Pescador

Workday Watch...PMD56-2861


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Westsideecodrive




----------



## jvspin

AR4000-55E G530 HAQ movement. Very thin and light, 37mm diameter, 6.3mm thick, Duratect titanium. Unlike many black face with chrome marker watches, the hands and quarter hour markers have a sandblasted finish that makes them easy to read regardless of the viewing angle or reflections from the dial.
No IAHH (independently adjustable hour hand) like you typically see in Citizen HAQ watches.


----------



## jvspin

New month, new thread.








##### WRUW Citizen - September 2020 #####







www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Ziptie

JUSTACPA said:


> Wears small but photos large (How do they do that?)


That's an affect of the camera. When you're that close to the object being photographed it magnifies the foreground and minimizes the background, so it looks larger on the wrist then if you take the same photo from further away.

Examples below. Same phone, same wrist, same pose seconds apart, no zoom, just cropping on the second image.


----------

